# Fancy dress



## mogg

Hi does anyone know any fancy dress shops in Cairo?


----------



## Sonrisa

Do you know where Gourmet Egypt and Carrefour City Center are....Basically, there is one COstumes and Party Shop beside Carrefour, I pass it when driving from Carrefour to Gourmet, in one of the smaller roads. The shop has a good selection of party dresses, wigs etc. 

If you are looking for a child's costume though, you should head to a toy store. Pony toys in Maadi (near Grand mall) normally has a pretty good selection of kids dresses (the usual pirate, pricess, cat, halloween costumes et )


----------



## txlstewart

mogg said:


> Hi does anyone know any fancy dress shops in Cairo?


Sometimes you can get after-5 dresses and ballgowns at CSA's consignment shop. Otherwise, I suggest City Stars. There are a few little shops that sell wedding dresses on Road 216 (just at the edge of Maadi), and they may have some there or might know of where you can get one.

Happy hunting!


----------



## Musical

txlstewart said:


> Sometimes you can get after-5 dresses and ballgowns at CSA's consignment shop. Otherwise, I suggest City Stars. There are a few little shops that sell wedding dresses on Road 216 (just at the edge of Maadi), and they may have some there or might know of where you can get one.
> 
> Happy hunting!


We found a shop in Maadi Grand Mall yesterday that sells dressing-up outfits for women: Nurse, Pirate, Schoolmistress, Policewoman, etc. I suspect that they might be for wear in the boudoir... the shop is called Fantasy Dreams, or something similar. Bit of a surprise, to say the least...


----------



## marenostrum

Musical said:


> We found a shop in Maadi Grand Mall yesterday that sells dressing-up outfits for women: Nurse, Pirate, Schoolmistress, Policewoman, etc. I suspect that they might be for wear in the boudoir... the shop is called Fantasy Dreams, or something similar. Bit of a surprise, to say the least...


So Ann Summers has now opened in Egypt too?


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> So Ann Summers has now opened in Egypt too?




Ann Summers used to be in Zamalek.. Brazil St I think


----------



## Sonrisa

Some of the outfits displayed in this particular shop in Grand Mall would make Ann Summers go 

These are Kinky! 

Not sure if thats the kind of custumes the OP is after...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Sonrisa said:


> Some of the outfits displayed in this particular shop in Grand Mall would make Ann Summers go
> 
> These are Kinky!
> 
> Not sure if thats the kind of custumes the OP is after...




Same with the Platinum Mall in Mohandiseen.. known to me and my friends as the ****ty mall lol


----------



## marenostrum

Sonrisa said:


> Some of the outfits displayed in this particular shop in Grand Mall would make Ann Summers go
> 
> These are Kinky!
> 
> Not sure if thats the kind of custumes the OP is after...


Well they must cater for those randy expats only, egyptians aren't into this sort of thing


----------



## hurghadapat

marenostrum said:


> Well they must cater for those randy expats only, egyptians aren't into this sort of thing


You really think so !!!! Why do you think that we ladies have to go to the Uk for decent underwear......what Egyptian ladies dress like outside of the house has no bearing on what they wear inside....no way is all the slappers gear designed for ex-pats.


----------



## aykalam

hurghadapat said:


> You really think so !!!! Why do you think that we ladies have to go to the Uk for decent underwear......what Egyptian ladies dress like outside of the house has no bearing on what they wear inside....no way is all the slappers gear designed for ex-pats.


the word decent does not have the same meaning here, coming from an Egyptian's mouth is equivalent to saying "she knows how to pretend she's a good girl, never mind what she really does". That's the sort of girl that when visiting elder relatives will go: "Merci ya tanti!!!"


----------



## marenostrum

hurghadapat said:


> You really think so !!!! Why do you think that we ladies have to go to the Uk for decent underwear......what Egyptian ladies dress like outside of the house has no bearing on what they wear inside....no way is all the slappers gear designed for ex-pats.


I know that I was only joking.


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> the word decent does not have the same meaning here, coming from an Egyptian's mouth is equivalent to saying "she knows how to pretend she's a good girl, never mind what she really does". That's the sort of girl that when visiting elder relatives will go: "Merci ya tanti!!!"


I think my next line of business will be opening a virginity clinic never mind property, I'd be a millionaire by now I think.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> I think my next line of business will be opening a virginity clinic never mind property, I'd be a millionaire by now I think.


They don't need a clinic for that  all they need is a "decent" kit


----------



## Lanason

Decent kit ??? From Ann Summers ???
I'm liking your train of thought ;-)


----------



## mamasue

The ladies' underwear shops in Hurghada made my flesh creep....
The worst part was.... the shop assistants were always MEN !!!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> I think my next line of business will be opening a virginity clinic never mind property, I'd be a millionaire by now I think.




It's already sewn up, pardon the pun.. We have fake virginity kits available in pharmacies (made in China) and of course we have the hymen repair hospital in Cairo


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Decent kit ??? From Ann Summers ???
> I'm liking your train of thought ;-)


no I think you missed the train (of thought) please see Maiden's post above this one


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> no I think you missed the train (of thought) please see Maiden's post above this one


No sure I didn't miss the train. I chose to ignore maidens post in this context ;-)


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> No sure I didn't miss the train. I chose to ignore maidens post in this context ;-)


but you quoted my post about "decent" kit, which was referring to the virginity kits  oh well never mind


----------



## Lanason

aykalam said:


> but you quoted my post about "decent" kit, which was referring to the virginity kits  oh well never mind


Errr I was trying to read the double entendre and deliberately mis interpret "kit" for "underwear"

Why does a joke never seem funny when you have to explain it?


----------



## Musical

Lanason said:


> Errr I was trying to read the double entendre and deliberately mis interpret "kit" for "underwear"
> 
> Why does a joke never seem funny when you have to explain it?


I got it! It was funny!


----------



## bat

marenostrum said:


> I think my next line of business will be opening a virginity clinic never mind property, I'd be a millionaire by now I think.


Toooooo late, there's hundreds about!!


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> Errr I was trying to read the double entendre and deliberately mis interpret "kit" for "underwear"
> 
> Why does a joke never seem funny when you have to explain it?


oh gosh... sorry, it's been a tough week  

As a sign of contrition, I'll send you a link you may all enjoy 

Display, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Shopping

enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Lanason

And how do you know about this shop. ..... Errr second thoughts I DONT want to know the answer to that question ;-)


----------



## aykalam

Lanason said:


> And how do you know about this shop. ..... Errr second thoughts I DONT want to know the answer to that question ;-)


aya hetma!


----------



## marenostrum

Lanason said:


> And how do you know about this shop. ..... Errr second thoughts I DONT want to know the answer to that question ;-)


exactly my thougts.

As said before, these randy expats......they even manage to get a cairene to open a shop like that


----------

